# New Fishroom Build



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

Im working on my new fishroom. I just got all my new to me tanks that i will reseal and hopefully get many years of use out of. When all is said and done, my overall goal is tu be running around 2500 total gallons including fry grow out tubs give or take a few hundred gallons. Im currently running around 600 gallons in my house. When the fishroom is done, the only thing left in the house will by my 220 and my 72 bowfront. The tanks pictured that i purchased total 1670 gallons. Its 7 20's, 21 40 flats (dimentions are approx but are roughly 24x30x12) 6 60's, 1 100, and 1 240. Garage will be the fishroom, insulated heavy. no in tank heaters, 25K btu natural gas heater to heat the air. central air supp;y with sponge filters (i got 51 large hydro pro sponges and 71 valves in the purchase).


----------



## AlCzervik (Oct 6, 2012)

Holy schnikies! That's a lot of glass. Keep us updated! What are you going to stock?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I love it!! I especially like the 40 flats tanks. Looking forward to the new fishroom setup.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

AlCzervik said:


> Holy schnikies! That's a lot of glass. Keep us updated! What are you going to stock?


African cichlids and catfish, and plecos will be the bulk of the stock. Currently breeding quite a few species, and the ablility to move them to species only tanks along with look for more cool fish is the ultimate goal.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Shall I edit the thread title to 'New Fish Store Build'? :lol: 
Good luck with the build, I look forward to your updates!


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

GTZ said:


> Shall I edit the thread title to 'New Fish Store Build'? :lol:
> Good luck with the build, I look forward to your updates!


That almost might be appropriate since i currently have more gallons of tanks in my driveway than our LFS has in thier shop LOL......

Its gonna be a fun build though!!


----------



## mike383 (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow!

This will be a fantastic topic to follow, can't wait to see them set up and stocked!


----------



## Morpheen (Jul 21, 2010)

Awesome! Good look with the build. Gonna enjoy watching this one come together...


----------



## verbal (Aug 16, 2011)

Cool. Those are great tank dimensions, a ton of flexibility for medium sized fish and growouts.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

I will do my best to keep it up to date! Im probably going to be limited in what i get done this month is i have a bunch of family coming from out of state on varying weekends but hopefully i have it done soon!!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm loving those 40G flat tanks...very cool. And hey...put the company to work. Sometimes its fun to share your hobby with others (but only if they are game for it). Enjoy your summer and setting up what looks to be an awesome fish room.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, i had a slight financial delay in the fishroom build LOL, but its coming along nicely now.

So after getting the garage cleaned (it was a disaster), both exterior walls blown in with insulation, and the garage door double insulated with foam, we had a painter come in with some sealant that was built for the "hotbox" yoga studios.Then he finished it with some super high end paint (it better be for the price LOL). You can see below, pics of the paint, as well as the gas line for my heater.







Once all that was done, the frame of the rack went up to measure everything out. I had to take the section closest to the door back down to bring the 240 in because the frame has to be built around it because of the dimensions.





Last weekend we installed the heater









And the plumber finished installing my mixing valve set up for filling tanks and always having the exact same water temp.







And on top of all that, i received my air pump for the central air supply tonight from Jehmco as well (if i cant mention them, i apologize, but they are site sponsors so i think i can.....)



Working on resealing tanks and i should have at least some tanks running very soon :dancing: opcorn:


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Looking good! I love to see fish room build projects.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

Deeda said:


> Looking good! I love to see fish room build projects.


the toughest part is staying patient and not rushing things.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Excuse my ignorance, I have zero experience on plumbing tricks.

How does the mixing valve set up work? Both input valves stay fully open and by opening the valve at the top you have perfect degree water coming out with no adjustments?

Or does it simply offer the convenience of having an inline temp gauge for you to make manual adjustments as needed to control total output temp?


----------



## tdub57 (Aug 30, 2013)

A mixing valve uses a hot and cold water supply and mixes them to whatever temp you want by adjusting the knob on top while running the water. Once set they usually only vary by a few degrees +/-. Some are more accurate than others.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thats right. Mine is accurate plus or minus 2 degrees. In the picture, mine is upside down of a normal valve, and the adjustment knob is not on it (just a red, plastic vavle). There are wax bars internal to it that move to keep a constant temp. They are usually used in high temperature applications to keep people from scalding themselves, but low temp ones like mine are available. The temp gauge actually is there to tell me when my hot water heater is running low. When the hot water side cannot keep up, the temp on that gauge will start dropping telling me a recovery is needed.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd never be able to build one in my garage I have to much **** in there, I practically live in there. But i wish I could.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

Its been years since i "cycled" a tanks. *** had so many tanks running and media i could move around. have not had any pure ammonia on hand for quite a while...............and found it funny how hard it was to find. I know i got my last batch from home depot......but all the have now (at least here) is lemon scented ammonia......as does Osh (local store) and wal mart and target. I finally found pure ammonia at ACE.....but man....cycling tanks can be a pain LOL


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

WOW! Really exciting Mschn99. Cant wait to see more. 
Now that is truly a whole lot of gallons of water in your garage. Got a floor drain and sump pump too? :-? hopefully everything is Lighter than a car.lol  otherwise you might have slab failure... :?


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

wow,wow,wow you really must be the most enthusiastic private cichlid keeper i've ever seen.
i'm stunned beyond belief :lol: congrats to you, amazing stuff!

as said before there are local lfs without your tank levels and obvious knowledge,.....they could learn some from you =D>


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

So i must admit, i have been lacking in taking pictures, and have also not finished re sealing many of my tanks. Here is some pics from a few months back showing that i am at least making some progress.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The fish room is looking good, thanks for the update!


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I guess you don't plan on moving any time soon?!

My husband wants to install wood floors at our house & all I can think about is how to move my 110 gallon tank while that is being installed. One tank.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

It actually is not that tough to move all the tanks. Even the fish are not that big of a thing really. But no, at this point we are here for a while lol


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://youtu.be/zZGTR3qmAhU?list=UUp7RD ... au_lIbgoOg

Here is a late video of the latest addition. Another 20 tanks and 4 grow out tubs on a drip water change system


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

What a room! Great job man.


----------

